# Operation Pterinochilus lapalala



## Dimitri Kambas (Nov 26, 2013)

I recently went out with Ian Engelbrecht and Taki Tsonis to find new localities for Pterinochilus lapalala. To say the least it was a success and 2 new localities were found.

Here is the video as well as some pictures. Enjoy.

[YOUTUBE]4uIuSPDKKpA[/YOUTUBE]
















Again this is all part of our Baboon Spider Atlas and Tarantupedia projects.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## josh_r (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome video and pics! Cool species as well!


----------



## McGuiverstein (Nov 27, 2013)

Awesome! Great video/pictures! Would love to see more videos and pictures of future expeditions!


----------

